# Dr. Jone's Liniment



## zanes_antiques (Jan 25, 2009)

I recently picked up a  Paneled Patent Med. It's aqua and has a double ring collar lip. It's embossed on one panel; "DR. JONES / (beaver on a log) / LINIMENT". I will try to get a few photos up ASAP.


----------



## glass man (Jan 26, 2009)

COOL BOTTLES! I HAVE ONE WITH THE LABEL AND CONTENTS. THE CONTENTS SMELL GOOD TO ME! MINE IS BOUT 6 1/2 INCHES TALL AND 4OZS ON IT. WHAT SIZE IS YOURS? I KNOW THERE ARE AT LEAST TWO SIZES. MINE IS THE LARGE AND THEN THERE IS A SMALLER ONE ,2OZS I THINK . LOVE THE EMBOSSED BEAVER! JAMIE


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's a photo of the bottle. I didn't get a chance to measure it but it's no taller than 6". Any help Matt?


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 1, 2009)

http://books.google.com/books?id=8AVEAAAAIAAJ&pg=PA736&lpg=PA736&dq=dr.+jones+liniment&source=web&ots=Ug4u7aOwIc&sig=L3OCXNjVE-TlqLAXKe7Hr46bYgY&hl=en&sa=X&oi=book_result&resnum=9&ct=result

    They are very common Zane


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 8, 2009)

The Guy I trade is running low on what I like so I thought I'd take a chance on it. Oh well, Thanks for the info Doug. By the way I'm getting a few permissions together down my way. You'll have to come by and do a hole or two. Maybe you Josh and Shag.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 8, 2009)

The beavers tend to be embossed very poorly on those bottles. Yours looks like one of the better embossed examples.


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 8, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: GuntherHess
> 
> The beavers tend to be embossed very poorly on those bottles. Yours looks like one of the better embossed examples.


 

 Translation:  NICE BEAVER!


----------



## JGUIS (Feb 8, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: appliedlips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chell (Nov 26, 2011)

I have found a Dr. Jones liniment bottle 2 oz. I see a 4 0z bottle picture here. Would anyone have any idea what it might be worth?
 thanks


----------



## chell (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi i have found a 2 0z just like the one u have pictured, the only difference, as far as I can tell, is that mine has 20 ozs written across the top...Any ideas what it might be worth???


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Nov 26, 2011)

not worth a lot , they were fairly common. 
 THey contained no real bearver oil, just gasoline and a few other chemicals.


----------



## chell (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks so much! I kinda figured, but it is a very interesting bottle...


----------



## pjritter (Nov 28, 2011)

hehehe........ 




 beaver


----------

